# Headers for a b12



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

sup, just wondering if anyone know if any company makes headers for the b12 engine? if so then let me know. Ive been trying to find some but so far, no luck. thanks :fluffy:


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

can you mod the ga16de headers to fit the ga16i


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

omnimedia said:


> can you mod the ga16de headers to fit the ga16i


 How would i do that? where could i get them? how much?


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

i dont know if you can just a guess i saw it in another thread. can anyone confirm? can you take ga16de headers and mod them for a b12?
it is a g engine. im not the expert..


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

http://pacesetter.drivewire.com/PaceSetterCatalog/Nissan/Sentra/Exhaust/Header.html
http://www.performancepartswholesale.com/brand/pacesetter~nissan~sentra~header~parts.html


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

^^^
Meaning... Yes, you can and here's where to buy them. The fit is exact to the block but you will need to modify the EGR fitting. Also, you will need to add a few inches of exhaust tubing where the headers end and the rest of the exhaust system begins. There are many threads already dealing with this topic. Most of us here will strongly encourage you using the forum's search options.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Why not just get rid of EGR completely? We here in NY don't have exhaust inspections right now, so I could get away with it.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

livelyjay said:


> Why not just get rid of EGR completely? We here in NY don't have exhaust inspections right now, so I could get away with it.


You will lose MPG with ditching the EGR if that matters to you.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Yeah I know, but it's not like the Pulsar gets great gas mileage any ways with the stock gear ratio. Maybe opening up the intake and exhaust will compensate for the removal of the EGR system.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

thanx for the info guys


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u will get pretty bad mileage, also u will/might get a CEL that u will not be able to get rid of


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

whats the difference between an 88 and an 89 sentra? cuz all of the headers i have seen have been shown for 80-88 and then they show 90-up. why do they skip my year? will an 88 or 90 header fit?


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

You need a B13 or B14 header for a GA16DE and modify the EGR tube. You also have to remove the AIV system. There isn't a true specific fit header for a 89 or 90. My guess is that whoever typed those pages that show 90-up had happy fingers and thats just a typo.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am checking into picking up a used B13 header right now. I am going to try to go the route of having the header modified to fit the EGR and AIV setup on my B12. In Pa our emissions tests are very strict and if they see anything altered or missing, they won't even test your car. I know somebody who can do the work, I figured starting with a used header would be a little more cost effective. I am just going to have to find sombody to recoat it with something ?

Anyone know of any places that specialize in high heat coatings ? Can powerdercoating hold up to the heat of a header ?


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

where can i get a b13 header? from a junk yard? will it even make that much of a difference because its only 2 years newer?And whats an EGF and AVI??


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

Will a Pacesetter b13 header make a difference? a bigger difference than a stock b13 header? and i also forgot to add, what exactly and how would i modify the EGI and AVI. will it cost anything.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

If you want to go used, check the classifieds on this site, there are a ton of parts for sale there. I am not sure about the whole AIV ? I do know that our cars have 2 pipes going into the header and the B13 only 1. I understand that the one on the B13 header does not line up either. I am going to take a header to a shop near here that does fabrication work and see if they can make new bungs for the piping and weld them to the header so i can just bolt it all in. will probably cost me a little more I am sure, but then it will be right. Like i said, modifying the emissions system here is not an option for me.


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info but i still dont know what those things(EGF and AVI) are and in what way to modify them to fit to and 89 b12 engine??


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Here's the skinny:

EGR = Exhaust Gas Recirculation
If you look at your stock header, there is a pipe coming out of it on the front or side and routes back to the engine.

AIV = Air Induction Valve
If you look at your stock header, there is a pipe going from the intake system to the top of the header. This system provides more oxygen to the exhaust gasses so the cat-converter can run at higher temps.

If you buy an aftermarket header, and you have to pass emissions testing, these systems must be incorporated into the new header. A new hole for the EGR pipe must be drilled, tapped, and the EGR pipe must be inserted (shouldn't be too hard if you plan things out correctly). For AIV, the same concept, although I have no idea how it is incorporated into the stock manifold, but I am guessing it is done in the same way as EGR (pipe with threaded end/bolt).


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

89NISMOb12 said:


> Thanks for the info but i still dont know what those things(EGF and AVI) are and in what way to modify them to fit to and 89 b12 engine??


*EDIT*: Looks like someone beat me to the punch.... 

EGR and AIV are both emissions items. EGR is "exhaust gas recirculation" and it is the smaller of the two tubes that run into your stock exhaust manifold on the drivers side. Removing it will hurt gas mileage.

I'm not sure what AIV stands for (Air something Valve, I think) does the opposite. It puts air into into the exhaust to help with emissions out the tailpipe. It is the larger of the two tubes that run into your stock exhaust manifold. You can remove it without any negative effects on performance or economy, but it might make passing emissions testing more difficult.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

wow you guys are hardcore
thsi forum rocks good place to learn


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, all these forums are great places to learn about cars.

Older model cars (mostly from the 80's) all had these weird emissions control systems before OBD2 became the standard. My 1986 Supra had the weird EGR system as well, but some companies made block off plates so when you removed the system, you could just block off the holes left behind.

To get an after market header, and try to incorporate the EGR and AIV would be a waste. A better method would be to get a manifold from a junk yard, have it port matched (or match it yourself) and polished. You could also have it JetHot coated (or some other method of coating). This would yield a more cost effective solution, and you don't have to worry about incorporating the emissions systems because they are already there.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I've had your thought on the factory manifold thing too. I haven't gotten my hands on a stock one to even look at the possibilty. only hard part about trying to port or polish the manifold is that it is steel. not nearly as easy to work with as aluminum. I'm in the process of building my lower control arm brace right now. If i can get a used exhaust manifold at the boneyard this weekend, maybe i'll let the machine shop who is helping me with my brace take a look at it. I am sure that any improvement over stock would yield a noticeable difference as it always seems to on these cars. one of the reasons you gotta love them. :thumbup:


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Good luck with your boneyard search. Aluminum would make things a bit easier to work with, but wouldn't a Dremel with a nice carbide tip make for some nice cutting action? I've heard it's doable, since not everyhing had access to a die cutter. Hopefully it is, since this is cheaper than buying the $200 header (which is still cheap as hell for a header, even if you have to modify it, for my Lancer they start at $375)


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, cast iron might not be too bad to work with ? i have never really tried it. I almost hate to buy a new header of any quality because where I am, the emissions must all stay intact, so taking any header that is coated in anything other than paint and cutting into it would seem to be a waste. I was even checking the classifieds on here to try to pick up something used. i figured after getting it to fit, it could always be recoated in some way...


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Explain how PA does their emission testing. In WI (I'm from there) they hook up a big tube to your car, rev it, and measure the gasses expelled. Using that they determine if you pass or not. They don't check under the hood, so if you took out all the systems and still passed the exhaust test, you were good to go.

Personally, since I plan on going CA in the future, I'm just going to modify a stock exhaust manifold.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Well for starters the test costs about $35 pass or fail. You are required to have a passed emissions test before any garage can even inspect your car. there are basically 3 parts to the test, first they are required to do a visual inspection, everything must be connected and intact, 2 the machine has fittings for testing your gas cap (for leakage) , and 3 they hook a hose and a tach wire to your car and let it run at like 2k RPM to get a reading. If all goes well and you pass, then they can do the state safety inspection. The real kick in the ass is, it is not for all of PA. If I drive like 5 miles north of where I live, you are in another county and the test is not required. Really Sucks....


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

Hey guys i appreciate all of the advise, its been very usefull. but i was just wondering if it would be okay if i bought a 91 header and just bolted it on and let the avi and egr tubes just sort of hang there? and when it comes time to smog the car i could just bolt the stock one on right?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, your probably going to have 2 problems, first, not sure what leaving them just hang there is going to do to the cars performance. I am sure it cannot be a good thing. and 2, the 91 header is going to end in a different place than the stock manifold, so unless you are going to have 2 totally different exhaust set-ups, your going to have a lot of extra wrenching. I am going to go with a header from a GA16DE which has the EGR, and have a bung welded in for the AIV system, then get the header recoated. I'll have to reroute the piping a bit, and it will be a little more work, but it will be 100% right in the end. and I won't have to worry about emissions..... :thumbup:


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay, I don't have to deal with emissions so how bad will taking the EGR off cut my gas mileage? And is the AIV required or is that just something that's.....well, there? And since this goes along with exhaust, I never did get why they only made catbacks for certain cars. Is it because it doesn't fit the molding on the underside of car?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure of the effects of removing the EGR, some say it increases operating temps, some say it affects idle, bla bla bla, I haven't even touched mine since I've had the car. The AIV is not necessary for us "Okies", it can be capped off, plugged, removed, whatever. Probably just not high enough demand to cover production costs.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

1989SentraOK said:


> Okay, I don't have to deal with emissions so how bad will taking the EGR off cut my gas mileage? And is the AIV required or is that just something that's.....well, there? And since this goes along with exhaust, I never did get why they only made catbacks for certain cars. Is it because it doesn't fit the molding on the underside of car?



From what I have read in various posts, the EGR will drop your mileage a noticable amount. Removing the AIV, though, will do nothing except raise emissions.


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

So if i just let the Egr and avi tubes hang there then the 91 header should bolt up to my 91 sentra?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, the 91 header should bolt right up. It has a connection for the EGR on it, just not the AIV. I believe the location of the EGR connection is in a slightly different location. You'd probably be better off just to modify that tube and hook the EGR up. I wouldn't worry too much about the AIV because its main purpose is to put fresh air into the exhaust so the convertor can burn better.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

89NISMOb12 said:


> So if i just let the Egr and avi tubes hang there then the 91 header should bolt up to my 91 sentra?


I think a 91 header would fit a 91 sentra just fine


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

haha sorry about the typo guys but i meant if i buy a 91 aftermarket header for my "89" sentra, should it bolt right up? cuz no one that i know of makes a 89 aftermarket header. and people have been telling me that there is no specific header for the 89 or 91. so if i let the two tubes hang there then everything else should fit just fine?


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey team,
I've had my HotShot header on for about a week without the EGR and AIV installed. My gas milage has improved. I tried my damndest to fit the EGR on but after destroying two stock tubing units, decided to give it up. As my solution to the open EGR port on the header, I took the couplings off of one of my mangled tube assemblies and screwed it down on a copper plug handily supplied by the U.S Bureau of Printing and Engraving. Repeated said penny trick on the EGR valve side and capped the AIV valve with a black plastic cap from a bottle of motor oil and some e-tape. For those serious about a clean looking engine compartment, you'd never notice the corner cutting unless you'd just read my post The real bastard of the job was installing the down-pipe. An engine mounting strut runs lengthwise down the center axis of the engine bay and has a flange about an inch wide on it for screwing plastic mud guards onto. That flange has to go in order to mount your down pipe. I found mine to be extremely vulnerable to a 5 lb hand sledge.

J.

My header is the 4th generation header by HotShot for the GA16DE mounted on my '89 GA16i


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

GetsomeGOJO said:


> Hey team,
> I've had my HotShot header on for about a week without the EGR and AIV installed. My gas milage has improved. I tried my damndest to fit the EGR on but after destroying two stock tubing units, decided to give it up. As my solution to the open EGR port on the header, I took the couplings off of one of my mangled tube assemblies and screwed it down on a copper plug handily supplied by the U.S Bureau of Printing and Engraving. Repeated said penny trick on the EGR valve side and capped the AIV valve with a black plastic cap from a bottle of motor oil and some e-tape. For those serious about a clean looking engine compartment, you'd never notice the corner cutting unless you'd just read my post The real bastard of the job was installing the down-pipe. An engine mounting strut runs lengthwise down the center axis of the engine bay and has a flange about an inch wide on it for screwing plastic mud guards onto. That flange has to go in order to mount your down pipe. I found mine to be extremely vulnerable to a 5 lb hand sledge.
> 
> J.
> ...




just take off all the emissions crap rewire the vacume lines and put block off plates on the holes. 

thats what alot of the ser guys do on the USDM engines. thats what i did 
its the same thing on other engines aswell. if you need a vacume line re routing diagram just ask me


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, Exhaust headers have been discussed into the ground. Hotshot is the shizznizzle of the headers, and the lower cost stuff means you get what you pay for. Now what about intake headers. I know a couple of you guys out there made one yourselves, but is there any company that makes an intake header for the GA16i? APC? 

Cuz I found this on their intake section for a Nissan Hardbody 90-98.










something that looks like it could bolt directly to the throttle body.

another random pic I saw:










3" sewer pipe and fiberglass seems to be a little messy, or maybe I'm just geting lazy.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> another random pic I saw:


Thats an E16, though.



BTW, check out this thread. I think this guy has the right idea. I'm just trying to find a source for the silicone elbow.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58784

Scroll down until you see pics and read what he did. Its a modded cheapo Ebay intake for an older model Prelude. I may try this if I can find the elbows.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

nickthegenius said:


> Thats an E16, though.


Yeah, I know, I should have mentioned as much. Difference between intakes is the GA is like 46mm and the E is 38mm.










K&N part, an adapter, and a 3" silicone elbow? ingenious.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I picked up a 1 foot piece of 1/8 " thick 4" steel tubing this week to start building a top for my TB so I can pipe my intake to the front of the car down under the battery somewhere. I have a lot of cutting to do because I want to angle the front of my TB topper so it clears my strut brace. hopefully I can get a bit done on it this weekend. Does anybody know where I can find any pre-bent 3" aluminum tubing pieces ?


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

what car's kit is that intake pipe from? that looks like a decent setup but wheres your filter?


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

good news guys. i was looking on the internet today and i found the 90 degree silicone elbow that can make us an intake. at least one place i found was at turbonetics site. they have a bunch but they are a bit pricey. heres the link. http://64.225.76.178/main.htm


----------

